# TYPO3: Tabellenzeilen abwechselnd andersfarbig darstellen



## BaerTram (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit, mit den Standard-Tabellen (nicht RTE) von Typo3 unter Berücksichtigung der statischen Templates, jede zweite Zeile (Hintergrundfarbe) einer Tabelle abwechselnd andersfarbig zu gestalten.

Da ich noch recht neu in der Materie stecke, wäre ich um Rücksichtnahme dankbar  

Lieben Gruß
BaerTram


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (9. Juni 2005)

*Re: TYPO3: Tabelle Zeilen abwechselnd andersfarbig*

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials121110.html&highlight=zeilenfarbe+modulo


----------



## BaerTram (9. Juni 2005)

*Re: TYPO3: Tabelle Zeilen abwechselnd andersfarbig*

ja nee, iss klar.

1. Danke für die Antwort
2. Gibts das auch für TypoScript direkt? Weil, ich wollte nicht den Source von Typo3 ändern - Ich wäre auch nicht in der Lage das ordnungsgemäß durchzuführen.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ne Idee.....


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (9. Juni 2005)

*Re: TYPO3: Tabelle Zeilen abwechselnd andersfarbig*

Hat typo3 keine Community/Forum oder so, da könnte dir vielleicht direkter und besser geholfen werden.


----------



## andorinha (22. Mai 2006)

modulo geht in TS, hier ein Beispiel, es muss natürlich noch angepasst werden. 
Viel Glück. 

[.....]
	10 = CONTENT 
	10 {
		table = tt_content 
		select {
			.....
		}
		renderObj = COA
		renderObj {
			5 = LOAD_REGISTER
			5.modulo = 0
			5.modulo {
				override = 1
				override.if.isFalse.data = register:modulo
			}
			stdWrap.outerWrap = <div class="farbe01"> | </div>
			stdWrap.outerWrap {
				override = <div class="farbe02"> | </div>
				override.if.isTrue.data = register:modulo
			}
			10 < tt_content
		}
	}
[...]


----------

